# Pair of down-tube shifters - 8-speed or 9-speed



## Titanium (4 Jun 2009)

Hi. I'm doing up one of my frames. If anyone can sell me a pair of down tube shifters, I would appreciate details of what you have. I don't mind paying for a good pair, or if you have a slightly tatty pair that's also fine; don't mind either way.
And both 8 and 9 speed shifters will do.
If you could post here that'd be great, or email mydawes at hotmail dot com
Thanks.


----------



## mickle (4 Jun 2009)

Hide yer email by breaking it up Titanium, the bots'll find it.


----------



## Titanium (6 Jun 2009)

Thank you Mickle. Also thanks to the editing by the Doctor.
Well sheesh, cor blimey, it's a crazy old world sometimes. Thanks to you guys I'll be more careful from now on, and scramble up my email address.


----------



## Landslide (6 Jun 2009)

Do you want 8 or 9 speed? The sprocket pitch will be different, so 8 shifters won't index with a 9 cassette (and _vice versa_).


----------



## Titanium (7 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> Do you want 8 or 9 speed? The sprocket pitch will be different, so 8 shifters won't index with a 9 cassette (and _vice versa_).


Hi. Thanks for your post. And I am aware about the different spacing. If anyone can sell me a pair of shifters, it won't matter for the bike I'm doing up because I'll simply match parts from my spares cupboard that will go with the particular shift levers.
So if you have any, I'd love to receive details. Either through a post or
mydawes (a) hotmail dot com
Now there's an exploded view. Bye for now. Mark.


----------

